# My Husband is Awesome (Hedgie Art)



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

So as background, my whole hedgehog obsession over the past 6 months has really been all on my end, my husband was really reluctant about it and eventually said that I could have a hedgehog as a graduation present for getting my doctorate (which is 5 years away!) In the meantime, I was doing research and obsessing, and a couple months ago he relented and said I could have a hedgehog this year  His profession is as a freelance narrative illustrator (i.e. comic books, storyboards) and for my birthday he surprised me with this blogpost on his website: http://www.taddgalusha.com/?p=709 Meaning my husband is adopting our new family member for me whenever he/she is ready to go! I pretty much died when I saw the illustration


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Yea! Congratulations! He is very talented, what a great gift


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

That is awesome


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yay! Yay for husbands putting up with wives' hedgie obsessions! rofl  My husband is so sick of listening to me go on and on about ours. He's hoping once we get her home that I'll mellow out about it.  Not so sure about that. Haha! So did your hubby draw that picture? That's pretty cool


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you and yes he did!  He reports that it's not complete yet though, he's planning on coloring it at as well, I'll have to post an update if he finishes it!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Great art work Inky. He should start a "hedgie" storyline.

reedwoman814 ~ My family thought I was through buying for Mimzy. They were wrong. I just got a pink travel cage for her and a pink pop-up doggy playpen with bottom and screen top. It can also double as a travel cage If I go away on business. And I also ordered this really cute travel sack for her. It was only $15.00 and $2.75 for shipping. Here's the site: http://www.etsy.com/listing/123992657/d ... -messenger. Teresa is great, she'll do special orders.


----------



## reedwoman814 (Mar 4, 2013)

momIImany said:


> Great art work Inky. He should start a "hedgie" storyline.
> 
> reedwoman814 ~ My family thought I was through buying for Mimzy. They were wrong. I just got a pink travel cage for her and a pink pop-up doggy playpen with bottom and screen top. It can also double as a travel cage If I go away on business. And I also ordered this really cute travel sack for her. It was only $15.00 and $2.75 for shipping. Here's the site: http://www.etsy.com/listing/123992657/d ... -messenger. Teresa is great, she'll do special orders.


LOL  I can think of a few more things I'd like to have for Aeris! I had planned to make her a cuddle sack and I never did it... I may just buy one.


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

Ooo, I love that pattern MomIIMany! This was the one I just bought last week: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/124387997? I will have to keep your link bookmarked so I can continue to accessorize!


----------



## Alyybear (Nov 8, 2012)

Thats awesome! But oh do I feel for the rider (ouch ouch ouch!)


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Inky ~ that one is very similar. I love shopping for them!


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

Alyybear said:


> Thats awesome! But oh do I feel for the rider (ouch ouch ouch!)


Imagine what happens if it spooks...Hedgehog Ball of Death? :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

The completed illustration!


----------

